# Sleepy Hollow Manor 2015



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPJTTYYeAls

Here is a day time video walk through. It was taken the day after Haloween so things are a little out of place but it held up pretty well to tots.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I tried to add music to the video so you wouldn't have to listen to the wind but Im terrible at that sort of thing!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Here are some pics


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

The Witches


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

The Haunted Wedding


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Super classy look Booswife! Stunning. I love seeing how you used the GR props especially. Fun to notice the HomeGoods items as well. The wedding scene turned out super. Never would have thought to add the paper wedding bells and such. Your witches areas--outstanding too. Quite an elegant garage you have, what a transformation. Just all really nicely done. Off to watch your video.


Had NO idea from your photos that this was all done in one garage. Floored. I thought it took part in different parts of your house. Amazing amount of detail to everything. This is a must-watch-video. 

BTW how is the new house working out?


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Spooktacular job!!! Your attention to detail is phenomenal. I, too, thought this was rooms inside your home.
*sigh* The Wedding scene is to die for!!!!!!!!

Well done on the video!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Great job Bernice! Your set up is very cool and your vignettes are perfect. I loved every bit of it.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

OMG so much detail, so pretty and spooky, amazing balance and difficult to do! That is NOT in your garage....no way?! I refuse to believe it!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Very cool! My DD4 was watching the video with me and she kept saying "Mom, that's cool! Mom, I want that!"! LOL!
We got those same gargoyles this year, and I especially love your spiderweb floor candelabra! Awesome! You did a great job setting up!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank You So Much GOS. I'm happy with how it turned out. The house is good. Not great. We needed 4 bedrooms and got 3 but we are making it work and it's much more then others have so I am grateful. We will buy maybe next year 





Ghost of Spookie said:


> Super classy look Booswife! Stunning. I love seeing how you used the GR props especially. Fun to notice the HomeGoods items as well. The wedding scene turned out super. Never would have thought to add the paper wedding bells and such. Your witches areas--outstanding too. Quite an elegant garage you have, what a transformation. Just all really nicely done. Off to watch your video.
> 
> 
> Had NO idea from your photos that this was all done in one garage. Floored. I thought it took part in different parts of your house. Amazing amount of detail to everything. This is a must-watch-video.
> ...


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

punkineater said:


> Spooktacular job!!! Your attention to detail is phenomenal. I, too, thought this was rooms inside your home.
> *sigh* The Wedding scene is to die for!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well done on the video!


Thanks Punkineater, I've got pics of indoors posted in the indoor thread. It's all done also! I went a little crazy this year haha....


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks so much Trex 
Here's some proof haha....


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Great job!!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Super classy look Booswife! Stunning. I love seeing how you used the GR props especially. Fun to notice the HomeGoods items as well. The wedding scene turned out super. Never would have thought to add the paper wedding bells and such. Your witches areas--outstanding too. Quite an elegant garage you have, what a transformation. Just all really nicely done. Off to watch your video.
> 
> 
> Had NO idea from your photos that this was all done in one garage. Floored. I thought it took part in different parts of your house. Amazing amount of detail to everything. This is a must-watch-video.
> ...


GOS said everything waaaay better than I could have; she said everything I was thinking while I was watching the video. By the way, I liked that the video didn't have music. The rustling of your feet on the floor with the wind blowing softly in the background was better and gave a kind of creepy vibe to the video. Like we walked into a place that was locked in time. I found my self almost holding my breath because of the silence of the video. That is the sign of a job well done. 

I also loved the wedding bells and the cake. So much beautiful detail. One thing that really caught my eye too was the witch shoes sitting on the floor, a detail so simple yet makes an impact on the overall scene and feel of it. I love witches and all their witchy things. If I was a TOTer I wouldn't make it past your house. I would spend the evening going from one vignette to the other and soaking up all the detail. 

Beautiful job. I know I will be back to look at it again more than once because I am sure I have missed so much the first time around. I am probably going to end up stealing a lot of your ideas. In fact I probably already have in my less talented way. I recognized so many things I have admired both on this forum and on Pinterest. Seeing people crafts/creations throughout the year is nice but when you see it all put together in such a creative "classy" way it is so cool.

Can't say enough about your displays. Love it. 

Marie


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

If there is a better decorated inside of a house for Halloween, I have not seen it this year. Way to go!


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Ha! I just saw the garage photo. That is amazing! I would have never known.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

I love the coherent nature of all of the vignettes, the coordinate palette, and layers of detail.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone. I appreciate your feedback. I love sharing ideas, seeing others photos. Feel free to copy anything you like and if I can help in any way just pm me


----------



## yeloowtang (Nov 3, 2015)

awesome work, I could spend hours just looking at all the details.. congrats


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Every last detail is perfectly placed for a spectacular feast of the eyes. 

I have always wished to live in a trick-or-treat friendly neighborhood and have the space to do_ exactly _what you pulled off so perfectly! Can not say it enough...LOVE, LOVE, LOVE!!!

As a side note: I love how the bat potion bottle turned out. I've bought numerous of the bat rings from Spirit over the past 3 years. (gifted all but my own to family and a few close friends) They didn't have them this year. (at least at my store) I wanted to buy a couple more this year for use with potion bottles. I can't bear the thought of dismantling my own ring. I've worn it from mid September through October 31st for 3 years now. It's a real eye catcher and I get tons of compliments on it.


----------



## Zombiegrl (Sep 8, 2014)

What you did was amazing! You did a great job!  
Looks fabulous!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

shadowwalker said:


> Every last detail is perfectly placed for a spectacular feast of the eyes.
> 
> I have always wished to live in a trick-or-treat friendly neighborhood and have the space to do_ exactly _what you pulled off so perfectly! Can not say it enough...LOVE, LOVE, LOVE!!!
> 
> As a side note: I love how the bat potion bottle turned out. I've bought numerous of the bat rings from Spirit over the past 3 years. (gifted all but my own to family and a few close friends) They didn't have them this year. (at least at my store) I wanted to buy a couple more this year for use with potion bottles. I can't bear the thought of dismantling my own ring. I've worn it from mid September through October 31st for 3 years now. It's a real eye catcher and I get tons of compliments on it.


So cool that you noticed the ring on the potion bottle  the bottle was a gift from the Merry Reaper last year. Wonderland Brownies made it for me. The ring was worn by my daughter last year. I put all of the vampire stuff together. I didn't want to lose the ring do I pushed it into the bottle and never took it off haha....

I'm so glad you like everything and I hope to inspire


----------



## Kristeria (Jul 6, 2015)

Wonderful detail. And this is all just in your garage?! Impressive that you put all this in one space AND that your garage is that empty/clean. Way to go.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Kristeria my garage is a disaster 10 months out of the year. My hubby is super supportive and let's me rent a storage unit to put all of the garage stuff in so I can have an empty space. It takes about a weekend to move the lawn mower, snow blower etc...to the storage unit. Then I decorate, take it down and pack it up and bring the garage stuff back over. It seems like a lot of work but it doesn't feel that way. I have fun so it's worth it


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Stunning setups. I truly do not know which part of the 'house' I like most...


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Not sure how I missed this! Stunning detail! You have an amazing collection of nice props and everything was well placed and cohesive. I've become more focused on small details over the years, even if they are overlooked by the guests but I love having so much to look at. It draws the viewer into the scene. Strong work! We're doing a vampire crypt theme next year so I'm borrowing ideas!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Nicely done ! I wish my garage was that big ! Good layout and very well done theme!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I love all the different elements and separated themes. One pic has those paper bells, and I thought whoops, she forgot to remove those. And ha! the next pic the dastardly duo are getting married. Well done!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you guys so much. I truly appreciate your feedback and really hope to inspire. Borrow anything and everything I would only feel honored


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thought I'd add more pics wanted to check and see if they were going to post right side up though


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Vampire pics
View attachment 272310

View attachment 272311

View attachment 272312


----------

